# Climbers Wanted for California Wildfire Disaster



## Mark DeLancey (Dec 28, 2015)

Immediate positions available for well qualified, processional tree climbers to provide services for tree removal in California. This task includes tree removal along power line right-of-ways. For this reason we require that ALL climbers are either ACRT certified or has at least 5 years’ experience with a reputable power line service i.e. Asplundh, Davey, etc. All applicants will be required to take and pass; first aid and CPR training, drug test, equipment verification and onsite evaluation to test your knots and climbing ability. Pay rate of $27.50 per hour includes time and half and double time, plus $90.00 daily for per diem. Schedule is 13 days on 1 day off (repeat)

Call DEL Enterprise (802) 545-2510 or email resume to [email protected]


----------



## Mark DeLancey (Jan 3, 2016)

We are no longer looking for applicants


----------

